# Variety w/ Amanos



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am just curious... does anybody have any suggestions for Shrimp that can stay in a community tank with my Amano's? I like to have a variety of species in the tank, so far the most successful shrimp in my tank have been the amanos, they are really thriving well. Any suggestions on what other shrimp would do well in the same environment?

Thanks!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

if you arent planning to breed, most freshwater shrimps will be ok . cherries, tigers, yellows etc


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Ghost shrimp will get along nicely with them, though in my experience they'll also breed whether you want them to or not, but the survival rate in a community tank will be quite low. I've got juvie Ghost shrimp I'm growing out to sell as soon as they're big enough, right now they're about 3/4 to an inch in size. I realize most view Ghost shrimp as feeders ,but I find them quite entertaining and they have some interesting markings, that get darker with maturity. I also have Blue Claw Whisker shrimp, and they also seem to get along reasonably well with everything, from rather small juvie Ghost shrimp and snails to quite small fish, despite having a bit of a rep for aggression. Mine do most of their arguing with each other over food, but they are fairly large, at least twice the size of Amanos. Need brackish water to breed, like Amanos, I think. Lots of dark body markings, very long whiskers, and a dark orange cast to the exoskeleton. And the blue front claws, but they can only be seen clearly on certain coloured backgrounds, really. 

Flower shrimp, or golden fan shrimp, would do really nicely as well. I'm very fond of the ones I have. Golden fan shrimp, if you can find them, will, from what I am told, and from what I have seen so far, remain very small. They don't seem to grow any larger than Amanos. Ordinary flower shrimp will get to four inches or so, but seem to be slow growers. Very peaceful filter feeders, both of them, that don't bother anybody else. To thrive, they need a current to feed in and something to hang onto while they feed, such as plants or wood near the source of current. I've got a Koralia Nano pump in a 30 G that seems to be just about right current wise. I supplement feed them with cultured single cell algae, Nanochloropsis, aka greenwater, and also liquid invert foods sold for corals, such as Kent Phyto, a few times a week, using a 50 CC syringe for the algae. I turn off the filters for a short time after I put it in, to prolong the time it stays suspended in the water column, but leave the pump on. Though they can also forage on the bottom, they do prefer to filter feed and seem to do better filter feeding. So a well established tank is needed for them to be able to find enough food, and mine seem to be doing very well with the supplemental feeds I give them. Fun to watch as they feed, though they don't move around so much as other shrimps do.


----------

